# HELP!!! enrolled under rotp, want to switch from Memorial to Dal Help!!



## larry_bird00 (15 Sep 2009)

Hi i am currently enrolled in memorial university for engineering under ROTP and i would really appreciate information or anything, personal experiences or if you have done so yourself about transferring from one school to another, Dal is more expensive, but i can do my degree in 4 instead of 5 years, its close to my family friends, its a better accredited program, and i have access to a substantial amount of resources that a much better for me to utilise than where i am now, (st.Johns NFLD) Any info will be very  very helpful. Thank you very much.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (15 Sep 2009)

Talk to Your ULO!


----------



## hulan (15 Sep 2009)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> Talk to Your ULO!



That would be my suggestion as well.... 

I live in Newfoundland, and in the process of applying for ROTP. I am putting NSAC and Dalhousie on my application before MUN; in fact its not even going on there.... Nothing against MUN, as it is the University of my province, but the points you made are very legit -- It is a better accredited program, and a shorter one ... 

Besides that, I tried getting into MUN already to do Engineering, and couldn't get in; dumb Math Placement Test (MPT).... I applied to NSAC to do the 1st two years, and easily got in.... 

Anyways, that's enough of my gab, it kinda got off topic...

Best of luck to you!

GH


----------



## Roy Harding (15 Sep 2009)

hulan said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Besides that, I tried getting into MUN already to do Engineering, and couldn't get in; dumb Math Placement Test (MPT)....



(Emphasis added)

Good luck to you.


----------



## hulan (15 Sep 2009)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> (Emphasis added)
> 
> Good luck to you.



Hey, Thanks.... Just because I did crappy on MUN's MPT  doesnt mean I suck at math -- in fact, I was at the very top of my class last year in mark rankings.... I applied to other Engineering programs, and was easily accepted.... 

GH


----------



## Roy Harding (15 Sep 2009)

hulan said:
			
		

> Hey, Thanks.... Just because I did crappy on MUN's MPT  doesnt mean I suck at math -- in fact, I was at the very top of my class last year in mark rankings.... I applied to other Engineering programs, and was easily accepted....
> 
> GH



Good on ya' - and my wishes of good luck were sincere.

What is it about MUN's MPT that makes it "dumb"?


----------



## hulan (15 Sep 2009)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> Good on ya' - and my wishes of good luck were sincere.
> 
> What is it about MUN's MPT that makes it "dumb"?



I guess "dumb" is for the lack of a better word..... I found that it didnt contain squat all from what I did in grade 12.... don't get me wrong, there were "some" sections there that required a grade 12 math, but the majority was grade 9 stuff; things that I did once, and was never taught again, nor was it reviewed for something else that I needed.... just my opinion thats all... Thanks again for the Good Luck wishes....


----------



## Roy Harding (15 Sep 2009)

hulan said:
			
		

> I guess "dumb" is for the lack of a better word..... I found that it didnt contain squat all from what I did in grade 12.... don't get me wrong, there were "some" sections there that required a grade 12 math, but the majority was grade 9 stuff; things that I did once, and was never taught again, nor was it reviewed for something else that I needed.... just my opinion thats all... Thanks again for the Good Luck wishes....



I fail to understand how Grade 9 "stuff" can cause a Grade 12 graduate to have a hard time.  I imagine it has to do with the surprise involved in facing simple problems, rather than the complex ones you were psyched for.

Mech Eng is a hard row to hoe - no matter where you pursue it.  And math is basic to it.

I have nothing to offer this thread, other than "Contact your ULO", which has been previously stated.  

I just couldn't resist satisfying my curiousity regarding MUN's "dumb" MPT.

Once again, best of luck to you, hulan, and larry_bird00.


Roy


----------



## Loachman (16 Sep 2009)

larry_bird00 said:
			
		

> Hi i am currently enrolled in memorial university for engineering under ROTP and i would really appreciate information or anything, personal experiences or if you have done so yourself about transferring from one school to another, Dal is more expensive, but i can do my degree in 4 instead of 5 years, its close to my family friends, its a better accredited program, and i have access to a substantial amount of resources that a much better for me to utilise than where i am now, (st.Johns NFLD) Any info will be very  very helpful. Thank you very much.



Whatever you choose, clear communication is going to be essential - especially as an Officer in the CF. That includes written communication, which requires proper spelling, punctuation, and capitalization.


----------



## larry_bird00 (18 Sep 2009)

Thanks alot guys, i have contacted my ULO and he said i am to put together, almost like a business plan, to tell them why it would be beneficial to the CF to transfer schools. I was essentially told that it would probably not happen as the cost of DAL is much Higher than MUN. But he said it couldn't hurt to try, i didn't get much details on the whole business plan thing, i have done some research on it and i have a basic ideas but i always welcome outside info, past experiences and suggestions on how i should approach it, and what i should put forth into it. Thanks alot guys your feedback is greatly appreciated, and i apologize for my horrible punctuation, grammar and spelling, I'm not to worried about it yet ha ha. Thanks for you input and consideration folks.


----------



## ballz (29 Sep 2009)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> I fail to understand how Grade 9 "stuff" can cause a Grade 12 graduate to have a hard time.



That's because the MPT at MUN isn't grade 9 stuff... There's a reason you need to write it at MUN before entering Math 1000 (if you fail it, you have to take an extra math course, Math 1090, to bring yourself up to speed). Because of the difference in province's education systems, most students in Newfoundland and a few other provinces haven't covered that material yet. I send a copy of my Math text's "Table of Contents" from Alberta and they waived the MPT for me.



			
				Roy Harding said:
			
		

> I just couldn't resist satisfying my curiousity regarding MUN's "dumb" MPT.
> 
> Roy



How could anybody resist the urge to poke fun at the irony of somebody talking about how his school's program is better than the one he couldn't get into. Whoever can, is a bigger man than me.


----------



## gcclarke (29 Sep 2009)

ballz said:
			
		

> That's because the MPT at MUN isn't grade 9 stuff... There's a reason you need to write it at MUN before entering Math 1000 (if you fail it, you have to take an extra math course, Math 1090, to bring yourself up to speed). Because of the difference in province's education systems, most students in Newfoundland and a few other provinces haven't covered that material yet. I send a copy of my Math text's "Table of Contents" from Alberta and they waived the MPT for me.



Let me get this straight. MUN didn't have a clue about the level of education in Math in another province, so to resolve the issue, they asked a prospective student to fax in a copy of what that student is claiming is his Math textbook, and they evaluate that accordingly. Wow, I can't see how that could go wrong at all! 

There's certainly no way a student could fax in a copy of the table of contents from a different textbook, nor any chance whatsoever that the course being taught didn't fully cover all chapters of the textbook.

This is surely a much simpler and more foolproof method of determining the course curriculum than, oh, contacting the ministry of education in the relevant province, or at the very least requesting a copy of the course's syllabus. 

Yeah, this just boggles my mind.


----------



## ballz (30 Sep 2009)

Well, I tried to register for Math 1000, but the system said I did not qualify to register the class without 1090 as a prerequisite. I contacted the Office of the Registrar from Alberta, they contacted a math prof, I had a short conversation with him, which ended with me faxing off the copy of the table of the contents with my math teacher's (also head of the math department at my high school) contact info and stuff at the school. What he/they did with that I have no idea but I shortly received an email saying to go ahead and register for Math 1000, and the system let me.

I didn't think spelling out all the gory details of everything was going to be necessary because some twit had nothing better to do with his time than to try and find a hole in everything I said. But to answer your original question:



			
				gcclarke said:
			
		

> Let me get this straight. MUN didn't have a clue about the level of education in Math in another province, so to resolve the issue, they asked a prospective student to fax in a copy of what that student is claiming is his Math textbook, and they evaluate that accordingly.



Yes.  

I guess they thought it was more efficient to let the student do his own leg work (surely someone on this site could appreciate that) than try and hunt down another Province's Minister of Education to discuss Pte Bloggins Math 30 course from nearly 2 years ago.



			
				gcclarke said:
			
		

> or at the very least requesting a copy of the course's syllabus.



That's basically what they did... but since we're on the topic that's a pretty easy thing to fake too, Mr. FoolProof



			
				gcclarke said:
			
		

> Yeah, this just boggles my mind.



That doesn't seem all that hard of a feat.


----------



## Pusser (19 Feb 2010)

> Thanks alot guys, i have contacted my ULO and he said i am to put together, almost like a business plan, to tell them why it would be beneficial to the CF to transfer schools. I was essentially told that it would probably not happen as the cost of DAL is much Higher than MUN. But he said it couldn't hurt to try, i didn't get much details on the whole business plan thing, i have done some research on it and i have a basic ideas but i always welcome outside info, past experiences and suggestions on how i should approach it, and what i should put forth into it. Thanks alot guys your feedback is greatly appreciated, and i apologize for my horrible punctuation, grammar and spelling, I'm not to worried about it yet ha ha. Thanks for you input and consideration folks.



I certainly hope enrollment in some English courses is part of your plan.  Your spelling, grammar and syntax are atrocious and well below the standard expected of an officer writing in any language.  It's not funny and you should be worried about it now.  Lack of basic writing skills is a career limiting factor for all members of the CF, but especially for officers.  

"A lot" (two words) is very different from "alot" (one word).  The former is a descriptive phrase implying a large quantity, while the latter is a verb meaning "distribute" or "allocate."


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Feb 2010)

Pusser said:
			
		

> "A lot" (two words) is very different from "alot" (one word).  The former is a descriptive phrase implying a large quantity, while the latter is a verb meaning "distribute" or "allocate."


Actually, the verb meaning to distribute or allocate is spelled *allot*, not alot.


----------



## Pusser (21 Feb 2010)

OUCH!  I hate typos. :-\


----------



## doucet89 (22 Feb 2010)

I've actually transfered from Saint Mary's to UNB while in ROTP and let me tell you it isn't a simple task. It takes lots of convincing and you need an exceptional reason. The only reason I got to do it was because Dalhousie lost my transfer application and screwed me over and wouldn't take me in Mechanical Engineering, which I couldn't continue in at SMU because they only do 1st two years then you transfer to Dal. When I couldn't go into my program at Dal I applied at UNB and it took me four months of back and forth with the SEM to convince him to let me. They won't transfer you for just finishing one year early, I would be really suprised if they did. It cost them about 5000$ to move me from Halifax to Fredericton and they only did it because they absolutely had to. A move from Newfoundland to Halifax would most likely be even more expensive and therefore for only finishing one year early, the move would not be cost effective.

That is my view on it, although by all means it is still worth a try, put in an application and contact Capt. Webb the SEM for atlantic region and see what he says, though from my experiences with him he is a pretty good guy, though I doubt he would let you transfer. It sucks I know, for a little while I thought I was going to have to just change programs but that was back in Capt. Noreika's days and fortunately I managed to convince him to let me go.


----------



## ballz (22 Feb 2010)

Just because I know the OP is no longer posting and whatnot, I'll just follow up and let everybody know this has been dealt with and is a none-issue anymore.

Doucet, I helped the OP with this and it worked out to be about 12,000 dollars cheaper to finish school at Dalhousie instead of MUN, plus finishing a year earlier. That was not the reason for the transfer but it was *part* of the case used to support the move. The reason is OP's business if she wishes to come back on here and discuss it but don't count on it.

Anywho, it's all settled now.


----------

